# Schecter finally ends debate about neck sizes



## rfseet (Mar 17, 2011)

The guys at schecter have finally decided to do an ibanez and release more info about their neck profiles. pity it's for 6 stringers only for now.

Hellraiser C-1 - Schecter Guitar Research
Click on tech specs.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 17, 2011)

Really cool. Doesn't affect me that much though because I can play on pretty much every neck profile. Fret size is a bigger factor for me 
Now all they need to do is stop making their fucking website in flash...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 17, 2011)

It only took a couple decades. 

Though it'd be nice if every company posted diagrams of the contours of thier necks.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 17, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It only took a couple decades.
> 
> Though it'd be nice if every company posted diagrams of the contours of thier necks.



Yea, could be a good competition between brands.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 17, 2011)

I also really only care about fret size and nut width, but manufacturers posting more specific specs is always a good thing in my book. I wish they'd specify the dimensions of the fret wire instead of using variations of 'Jumbo'


----------



## five_magics (Mar 17, 2011)

What's the fret wire on the Loomis?
I don't think there is another production gutiar out there with such big frets. The extra jumbo frets on my ESP are tiny compared to the frets on my Loomis.
Though both guitars are said to have XJ frets on their manufacturer's site..


----------



## Xodus (Mar 17, 2011)

So, the necks on the C-1s are not as wide as a non-Prestige Ibanez (42-56 vs. 43-58 on the Ibanez) and are 1mm thicker. A C-8's neck compared to a RGA8 is the same thickness at the first fret and .5mm thicker at the 12th. Baseball bat my ass. Now I really want one of these things.

BTW if you couldn't figure this out from my post they have ERG specs up now.


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Mar 17, 2011)

I guess releasing neck profile info, doens't change d actual neck, still a plus.

Xodus try one first, in theory it might look good, and not 2 different from each other, but once you play them both u'll notice d diference in shape and playability.


----------



## Miek (Mar 17, 2011)

Xodus said:


> So, the necks on the C-1s are not as wide as a non-Prestige Ibanez (42-56 vs. 43-58 on the Ibanez) and are 1mm thicker. A C-8's neck compared to a RGA8 is the same thickness at the first fret and .5mm thicker at the 12th. Baseball bat my ass. Now I really want one of these things.
> 
> BTW if you couldn't figure this out from my post they have ERG specs up now.



I think a lot of the baseball bat complaints could be chalked up to the neck profile - at least that's what it seems like to me.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 17, 2011)

^

Round v. Flat. I own multiple Schecters and multiple Ibbys. I love both groups.


----------



## astm (Mar 18, 2011)

rfseet said:


> pity it's for 6 stringers only for now.
> 
> Hellraiser C-1 - Schecter Guitar Research
> Click on tech specs.


you sure???

Hellraiser C-7 - Schecter Guitar Research


----------



## rfseet (Mar 18, 2011)

astm said:


> you sure???
> 
> Hellraiser C-7 - Schecter Guitar Research



yes it was when i posted. they were in the process of updating everything i guess.


----------



## MTech (Mar 18, 2011)

C-1 SPecs since nobody posted it in the thread

Scale Length: 648mm/25.5&#8221;
A: Width at Nut- 42mm
B: Width at Last Fret- 56mm
C: Thickness at 1st Fret- 20mm
D: Thickness at 12th Fret- 22mm
Radius: 355mm/14&#8221;



five_magics said:


> What's the fret wire on the Loomis?
> I don't think there is another production gutiar out there with such big frets. The extra jumbo frets on my ESP are tiny compared to the frets on my Loomis.
> Though both guitars are said to have XJ frets on their manufacturer's site..



Take it you never played a RC7 then?




TRENCHLORD said:


> Seems many of the smaller companies like Guerilla Guitars do a better job advertising all the neck and fretwire diminsions.



Too bad their necks feel like softball bats.... Even Dino told them guitars are really nice but their necks suck at NAMM


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 18, 2011)

i always hated the crybaby "SCHECTERS HAVE BASEBALL BATS" behavior. I feel like most people hadnt even given them a chance. Its nice the facts are there now.

In all honesty it just comes down to feel right? i have some schecters ive used and loved others ive hated, same with ibbys. SOoooooo its all in the feel regardless of the math.


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 18, 2011)

Schecter have impressed me recently by putting up specs and having a vault section on their website with older catalogs and it's the sort of thing that more guitar makers should be doing.

As for their the "baseball bat" reputation it's unfair as some of their earliest 7 string models might not have had great spec but they deserve respect cause apart from Ibanez Schecter are the only company that remained committed to making 7's (unlike Fender, Epiphone, ESP, Jackson and Peavey who all jumped on the bandwagon) and they've really improved upon those early models.


----------



## aleXander (Mar 18, 2011)

Xodus said:


> So, the necks on the C-1s are not as wide as a non-Prestige Ibanez (42-56 vs. 43-58 on the Ibanez) and are 1mm thicker. A C-8's neck compared to a RGA8 is the same thickness at the first fret and .5mm thicker at the 12th. Baseball bat my ass. Now I really want one of these things.
> 
> BTW if you couldn't figure this out from my post they have ERG specs up now.



Actually I've yet to play a Schecter 8 string neck I didn't love. They are actually pretty thin. BUT, I HATE their 7 string necks. They're just horrible to me


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 18, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> i always hated the crybaby "SCHECTERS HAVE BASEBALL BATS" behavior. I feel like most people hadnt even given them a chance. Its nice the facts are there now.
> 
> In all honesty it just comes down to feel right? i have some schecters ive used and loved others ive hated, same with ibbys. SOoooooo its all in the feel regardless of the math.



But they are baseball bats. 

I've had 4 different Schecters 7's and they were all really uncomfortable to play (one was even 25.5", so we can't chalk it up to that awful scale length they like to use these days).

And the facts still show that they are larger than the Wizard-7.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 18, 2011)

6ers Im fine with a thick neck but 7's is where they really need to thin their necks imo.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't even imagine how small hands some of you guys must have. I had no problems what so ever playing a Schecter 7 and my hands aren't any bigger than the average hand.


----------



## ROAR (Mar 18, 2011)

They should probably just make some more Avengers.
That would please me.


----------



## Guamskyy (Mar 18, 2011)

Schecters to me are just as comfortable as any other ibanez guitar out there. They are not baseball bats lol. If Jeff Loomis can shred effortlessly with a schecter(disregard the satin neck on the loomis model, I'm trying to make a point ), anyone can do it.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 18, 2011)

guambomb832 said:


> Schecters to me are just as comfortable as any other ibanez guitar out there. They are not baseball bats lol. If Jeff Loomis can shred effortlessly with a schecter(disregard the satin neck on the loomis model, I'm trying to make a point ), anyone can do it.


And if it's the gloss that's the problem, it's not really rocket science to sand it down with fine grit sandpaper either


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 18, 2011)

Murmel said:


> I can't even imagine how small hands some of you guys must have. I had no problems what so ever playing a Schecter 7 and my hands aren't any bigger than the average hand.



everybody has different comfort zones my friend, I'm sure you're not the only that has no problem playing schecter 7's


----------



## Murmel (Mar 18, 2011)

JPMDan said:


> everybody has different comfort zones my friend, I'm sure you're not the only that has no problem playing schecter 7's


Yes of course we all have different comfort zones.
But I just feel that people exaggerate waaaay too much when it comes to talking about Schecter necks.

I guess I'm just weird, I can play a Les Paul neck equally well as I can play a Wizard II 

Personally I love the more rounded profile, much easier to thumb over than a flat Ibanez neck imo.


----------



## uni777 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a Schecter V7 FR and it is not the thickness that bothers me, it's the overall profile. Also the Paint does not feel that comfy.

As stated above i too can swap between all my guitars with great ease. Different 6ers and 7s. But the Schecter feels awkward.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 18, 2011)

Murmel said:


> I can't even imagine how small hands some of you guys must have. I had no problems what so ever playing a Schecter 7 and my hands aren't any bigger than the average hand.



My hands are large. Schecter necks are very cumbersome to me. A few mm difference in thickness makes a huge difference in feel.


----------



## Groff (Mar 18, 2011)

JPMDan said:


> 6ers Im fine with a thick neck but 7's is where they really need to thin their necks imo.



I disagree with this, I love the way my Schecters play and feel.



ROAR said:


> They should probably just make some more Avengers.
> That would please me.



I agree with this, I love the way my Avengers play and feel.






Seriously... More Avenger options would kick major ass.


----------



## ROAR (Mar 18, 2011)

^Yes they would my friend.
I don't like active pickups, or really any option
they have for avengers. The synyster gates one
is pretty cool, I use to have one and regret getting rid
of it. But I can't stand the inlays or paint job.
Everything else is great though. 
If they made an avenger with those specs,
I'd be pleased. Like a fat king.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 18, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It only took a couple decades.
> 
> Though it'd be nice if every company posted diagrams of the contours of thier necks.


And EQ diagrams too. Ibanez does that for their basses. No one else does.


----------



## edsped (Mar 18, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Yes of course we all have different comfort zones.
> But I just feel that people exaggerate waaaay too much when it comes to talking about Schecter necks.
> 
> I guess I'm just weird, I can play a Les Paul neck equally well as I can play a Wizard II
> ...


I really don't think it's exaggerated much at all when it comes to their 7s. I owned a C-1 Hellraiser for a few years and though the neck was a little thicker I never had much of a problem with it. I finally got to try a C-7 some months ago and man, I could not get along with it at all.


----------



## Zorkuus (Mar 18, 2011)

edsped said:


> I really don't think it's exaggerated much at all when it comes to their 7s. I owned a C-1 Hellraiser for a few years and though the neck was a little thicker I never had much of a problem with it. I finally got to try a C-7 some months ago and man, I could not get along with it at all.


I recently bought a C-7 blackjack atx. I have average size hands at best and I've had no problems with it whatsoever. And this is coming from a guy who has only played Ibby 7's for the past 12 years. I've never even touched a 7 from another brand before this. Even though everyone have their personal preferences, I do think some people blow this way out of proportion. I was almost scared by other people into not buying the blackjack due to this specific issue myself. I made a choise otherwise and do not regret it at all.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 18, 2011)

Triple-J said:


> Schecter have impressed me recently by putting up specs and having a vault section on their website with older catalogs and it's the sort of thing that more guitar makers should be doing.
> 
> As for their the "baseball bat" reputation it's unfair as some of their earliest 7 string models might not have had great spec but they deserve respect cause apart from Ibanez Schecter are the only company that remained committed to making 7's (unlike Fender, Epiphone, ESP, Jackson and Peavey who all jumped on the bandwagon) and they've really improved upon those early models.


 This. I've owned a few schecter's and on one the neck seemed thin to me  ( serious about that). I don't think they feel like baseball bats at all IMO. As far as comfort zone goes as long as it's chunky and a C and nicely rounded I can actually play faster than on thin flat necks ( I'm weird like that). So with that being said I think people should give Schecter another try. I have yet to dislike one , even the neck sizes.


----------



## littledoc (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow... the difference between a Schecter C-7 Hellraiser neck and an Ibanez RGD2127Z neck is... 1mm of thickness, with the Ibby being thinner. That's about as trivial as it gets. Oh, and the Ibanez has a slightly flatter radius.

_But_... there's also the shape, and personally I prefer the contour of the Ibanez necks, and I really don't care for gloss-painted necks. Oiled wood feels a hundred times smoother to me.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't really care about the exact measurements and shit, unless its similar to a neck profile I already like. First hand experience is all that matters.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 19, 2011)

Miek said:


> I think a lot of the baseball bat complaints could be chalked up to the neck profile - at least that's what it seems like to me.


^Definitely. A fairly thick neck can feel much smaller if the profile is done well.

Then again, everyone seems to love their Ibby wizard necks a lot. Must be them being used to holding something real thin.


----------



## aleXander (Mar 19, 2011)

How bout we just play what we wanna play and don't argue with people about their choice in guitar.... Except for when they buy something stupid like Emperion or things of that nature ^^

That being said...
Schecter is still trying to figure out how to make the right guitar seeing how they haven't taken Research out of the title yet. =)


----------



## littledoc (Mar 19, 2011)

I think there's just a misperception that thicker necks make it harder to shred, and that's not always the case. 

Thinner necks _do_ allow wider stretches while keeping your fingers at the correct angle to the strings... with fat necks, if you try to do, I dunno, Rusty Cooley style 4-note-per-string legato stuff or lots of 3-note-per-string diminished arpeggios, it'll be a little tougher to get your fingertips straight on to the strings. You'll end up sort of mashing the string with the flat part of your finger.

Some people swear by thick necks though. Phil Collen has a big fat neck on his signature Jackson, and he swears it gives a better tone. Then again, he doesn't do 4-note-per-string legato either. The moral is, to each their own.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 19, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Yes of course we all have different comfort zones.
> But I just feel that people exaggerate waaaay too much when it comes to talking about Schecter necks.
> 
> I guess I'm just weird, I can play a Les Paul neck equally well as I can play a Wizard II
> ...


Yea I prefer the rounder neck. I tried an Ibby 7 string at guitar center and hated it... Wayyy to flat!


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 20, 2011)

I think there's one thing we can agree on;

Schecter definitely didn't "finally end debate about neck sizes."


----------



## Murmel (Mar 20, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> Then again, everyone seems to love their Ibby wizard necks a lot. Must be them being used to holding something real thin.



I'm not sure if this was a sexual pun, but well done, sir


----------



## jl-austin (Mar 21, 2011)

It seems like all the manufacturers are all over small necks. There are a "few" of us out there that like a big fat neck. It's hard to find a rock guitar that isn't a Fender or Les Paul that has a big fat neck.
I have never really considered Schecter. The only place to buy them in Austin is Guitar Center, and I refuse to buy from them.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 21, 2011)

I like the Schecter 7-string profile, especially over the Ibanez one. 

And I have pretty small hands.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 22, 2011)

jl-austin said:


> It seems like all the manufacturers are all over small necks. There are a "few" of us out there that like a big fat neck. It's hard to find a rock guitar that isn't a Fender or Les Paul that has a big fat neck.
> I have never really considered Schecter. The only place to buy them in Austin is Guitar Center, and I refuse to buy from them.


You could just test them at Guitar Center, and then order it online from Musician's Friend, American Musical Supply, Zzounds, Sam Ash, etc.


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 22, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> But they are baseball bats.
> 
> I've had 4 different Schecters 7's and they were all really uncomfortable to play (one was even 25.5", so we can't chalk it up to that awful scale length they like to use these days).
> 
> And the facts still show that they are larger than the Wizard-7.


 but its still a matter of feel, is what i am saying


----------



## Curt (Mar 22, 2011)

I have fairly large hands, so I don't mind the Schecter necks. But they're not my preference. I like the Ibanez Wizard II-7.


----------

